# Paver Brick Removal How To



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

I think you are going to have a difficult time removing those pavers intact. In my experience, removal of the pavers will damage the block and the pavers. I use PL brand adhesive- and once it sets up, the pavers will not come off.


----------



## PeterRegent (Feb 23, 2010)

You can still buy that style of brick, I would buy a few spares and replace as required.

You might get lucky and get them off without breaking, try using a thin and flat chisel.


----------



## ChrisFixit (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey kennykenny I agree with PeterRegent getting those paver's out unscathed is gonna be tough. Like he said though your in luck as that particular color and style paver is readily availible. As far as implements of destruction go though I'd recommend going with a brick chisel with a hand guard. It should make isolating specific bricks a lot easier. Add a nice single hand sledge to the equation and the application of a pry-bar when needed and you're about as set as you can be. When it comes time to secure the replacement paver's I've always had good experience with PL and Liquid Nails products. Good luck with this.
Cheers,
Chrisfixit

edit: Added image of the brick chisel I was referring to


----------

